
Tesla Ventilator [video] - snake117
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZbDg24dfN0
======
mips_avatar
I am glad this isn't just another bag valve mask with a linear actuator.
Unless the patient is heavily sedated a system that just pumps air in and out
can cause damage to the lung because it isn't working with the patient. This
Tesla system unlike the other corporate ventilator PR stunts is monitoring
pressure, and heating the air going in.

